
So You Want to Make It on the Fediverse? - pcr910303
https://kevq.uk/so-you-want-to-make-it-on-the-fediverse/
======
themodelplumber
Has anybody used it enough to have become a villager? I haven't even found my
village yet. I think I'm in one but it's a bit boring. I've come across a lot
of cyberpunks. They don't like "SV techies" and seem to be energized by
questions of personal identity. Being unapologetic is also energizing.

I'm not sure what to post because if I lived in this village IRL I think it'd
feel like walking on eggshells. Building on my own website is more fun so far.
However I appreciate the tips on how not to screw up my first post, should it
come to that!

